# FWC Meetings on upcoming ARS season



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Red Snapper Workshops:

The public is invited to attend one of*five public workshops on*the recreational red snapper season in Gulf of Mexico state waters*scheduled for early March. At these workshops, FWC will gather stakeholder input on a proposed 2015 season that would start the Saturday before Memorial Day (May 23) and run through Sunday, July 12, resume for all of Labor Day weekend (Sept. 5-7) and finish*with Saturdays and Sundays throughout* September and October, with the last day of harvest being Sunday, Nov. 1. This proposed season would be 70 days. This season was the preferred option discussed by Commissioners during the February meeting in Jacksonville. Staff will present results from these workshops to the Commission at its April meeting in Tallahassee.

Workshop schedule (all are from 6 to 8 p.m. EST):

March 9: Pensacola, Bayview Community Center, 2000 E. Lloyd St.March 10: Destin, Destin Community Center, 101 Stahlman Ave.March 11: Panama City, Gulf Coast State College, Student Union East, 2nd Floor Conference Room, 5230 W. U.S. Highway 98March 12: Carrabelle, City of Carrabelle, 1001 Gray Ave.March 16: St. Petersburg, Fish & Wildlife Research Institute, 3rd floor #3A and 3B, 100 Eight Ave. SE


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Workshops*

We all need to be there. This is very important. It is right here in our backyard so no excuses.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And after normal working hours as well. 

Even if you just show up to say you like the plan, they need to hear that because you can bet those that don't (Sector Separation boats and the commercial sector) will be there in full force.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

See ya there.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> And after normal working hours as well.
> 
> Even if you just show up to say you like the plan, they need to hear that because you can bet those that don't (Sector Separation boats and the commercial sector) will be there in full force.


Joe You Know Damn Well It,s not going too do any good, It,s been what 6 years or more now and we are still fighting for a 2 Fish Limit when the commercial guys can catch all they Want,, when they Want!! Remember their the ones That are Lining Certain Peoples Pockets with the Cash!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll show up. I haven't ever been to one of these meetings. What do I do when I get there, just sit and listen to someone talk and at the end, sign some kind of petition?
I'm not trying to be a wise guy, I truly don't know what I am supposed to do.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Redfish said:


> Joe You Know Damn Well It,s not going too do any good, It,s been what 6 years or more now and we are still fighting for a 2 Fish Limit when the commercial guys can catch all they Want,, when they Want!! Remember their the ones That are Lining Certain Peoples Pockets with the Cash!!!



I understand where you're coming from but this is the state level and I think our commissioners are in it for the right reasons. NMFS folks, not so much.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Involvement is good. This is a state meeting not a fed meeting. Best they can do is help inside 9 miles. They have been supportive and are considering instituting a 70 day season including some weekends in the fall. It could be better but it could be a lot worse....


----------



## T-total (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sure 70 days of state water fishing will be awesome this year. Should be able to hit any of the public holes with all the other boats and get our limit real quick!! Can't wait


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I vote for starting the season on Jan 1st and ending on December 31st....


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Redfish said:


> Joe You Know Damn Well It,s not going too do any good, It,s been what 6 years or more now and we are still fighting for a 2 Fish Limit when the commercial guys can catch all they Want,, when they Want!! Remember their the ones That are Lining Certain Peoples Pockets with the Cash!!!


and sitting at home on the couch is increasing the odds of changing the regulations how?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Snapper Season*

The proposal I gave them at the Meeting in Jax was for ten days a month all year long. This would level out the effort and actually decrease the effort because not near as many people fish in the winter. I would suggest maybe start it on a Friday and run it for ten days. This would make sure we had two full weekends each month. It might help us if we could all go into the meeting supporting the same season. Strength in numbers.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

I would like to see them ban commercial harvest in State Waters and if Amed 40 passes no charter boat harvest either. State Waters for Rec. anglers on private boats only.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> and sitting at home on the couch is increasing the odds of changing the regulations how?


 Excuse me But i have been too to meeting,s to count including some that went to Tallahasse Plus Have talk to Robert T and Crabass Personaly I Work For J&M so i have to listen to this Everyday What Have you Done!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

outcast said:


> The proposal I gave them at the Meeting in Jax was for ten days a month all year long. This would level out the effort and actually decrease the effort because not near as many people fish in the winter. I would suggest maybe start it on a Friday and run it for ten days. This would make sure we had two full weekends each month. It might help us if we could all go into the meeting supporting the same season. Strength in numbers.


 I think this is a fantastic idea. It seems much more reasonable, too.


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*snapper*

I agree with CHET88. I am not sure that the snapper can handle the pressure if you throw in charters and commercial guys. Rec only would be great and manageable and probably would not have that much of an impact on the fishery.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Redfish said:


> Excuse me But i have been too to meeting,s to count including some that went to Tallahasse Plus Have talk to Robert T and Crabass Personaly I Work For J&M so i have to listen to this Everyday What Have you Done!!!


I make sure that what I type in a public forum is legible, thats what I do. If this post resembles any of your communication attempts, it is apparent as to why no one listens. :whistling:


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> I make sure that what I type in a public forum is legible, thats what I do. If this post resembles any of your communication attempts, it is apparent as to why no one listens. :whistling:


Excuse Me But I have Been Too To MANY MEETINGS TO COUNT!!!!!!!! Is This Okay F%#$# Jackass Still Didn't answer My?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess your just one of those Key Board Cowboys That Love to Explain to People How They Need to Type when you Need to Shut the FU#$% UP!!!!! Still Have Not Told Me How Many Meetings YOU HAVE BEEN TOO!!!!


> [/


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Tourette's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Redfish said:


> Excuse Me But I have Been Too To MANY MEETINGS TO COUNT!!!!!!!! Is This Okay F%#$# Jackass Still Didn't answer My?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess your just one of those Key Board Cowboys That Love to Explain to People How They Need to Type when you Need to Shut the FU#$% UP!!!!! Still Have Not Told Me How Many Meetings YOU HAVE BEEN TOO!!!!
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Talked to Emily from the Gulf Council Facebook page today and got clarification on something I have suspected for awhile. Seems that if FL sticks with the proposed season and the other states do as well, they will close the federal season as soon as they "think" the TAC is within the 20% buffer. What that means is that all the fed CFH boats counting on AM40 for their 30 or whatever day season will be shutdown as well. My point is, you can bet that all the pro AM 40 folks will make a strong showing at the meetings. One place we really, really need to make a point to show up at is in Destin. The Destin Charterboat Ass. will have an overwhelming presence there and last time I went to the FWC workshop there there may have been maybe 4-5 Rex anglers there and the rest the CFH guys. If you can make it to that one please do as well. Our state seasons are threatening their chance at a longer Federal season and they will be there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

BigRed38 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse Me But I have Been Too To MANY MEETINGS TO COUNT!!!!!!!! Is This Okay F%#$# Jackass Still Didn't answer My?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess your just one of those Key Board Cowboys That Love to Explain to People How They Need to Type when you Need to Shut the FU#$% UP!!!!! Still Have Not Told Me How Many Meetings YOU HAVE BEEN TOO!!!!
> ...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> The Destin Charterboat Ass. will have an overwhelming presence there and last time I went to the FWC workshop there there may have been maybe 4-5 Rex anglers there and the rest the CFH guys. If you can make it to that one please do as well. Our state seasons are threatening their chance at a longer Federal season and they will be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is the truth. The commissioners, while sympathetic to the recreational sector, also are supportive of Florida businesses. Those charter cats over there will all be walking the same line, saying the exact same things. Speaking the Charter Fire Hire whoa is me.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Excuse Me But I have Been Too To MANY MEETINGS TO COUNT!!!!!!!! Is This Okay F%#$# Jackass Still Didn't answer My?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess your just one of those Key Board Cowboys That Love to Explain to People How They Need to Type when you Need to Shut the FU#$% UP!!!!! Still Have Not Told Me How Many Meetings YOU HAVE BEEN TOO!!!!
> 
> 
> > [/
> ...


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> This is the truth. The commissioners, while sympathetic to the recreational sector, also are supportive of Florida businesses. Those charter cats over there will all be walking the same line, saying the exact same things. Speaking the Charter Fire Hire whoa is me.


The commissioners need to be reminded that the recs are larger numbers and purchase more fuel, bait, tackle, food and lodging than the CFH customers do. It is about business after all, and not all business serve just the fishing community and the charter end specifically.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> Talked to Emily from the Gulf Council Facebook page today and got clarification on something I have suspected for awhile. Seems that if FL sticks with the proposed season and the other states do as well, they will close the federal season as soon as they "think" the TAC is within the 20% buffer. What that means is that all the fed CFH boats counting on AM40 for their 30 or whatever day season will be shutdown as well. My point is, you can bet that all the pro AM 40 folks will make a strong showing at the meetings. One place we really, really need to make a point to show up at is in Destin. The Destin Charterboat Ass. will have an overwhelming presence there and last time I went to the FWC workshop there there may have been maybe 4-5 Rex anglers there and the rest the CFH guys. If you can make it to that one please do as well. Our state seasons are threatening their chance at a longer Federal season and they will be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Florida needs to take into consideration that Mississippi will be the only state following federal guidelines. And given how arbitrary and capricious the feds have been with triggers, ajs, etc. whose to say that they don't shut down the fishery based on Texas, Louisiana and Alabama?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

tbaxl said:


> The commissioners need to be reminded that the recs are larger numbers and purchase more fuel, bait, tackle, food and lodging than the CFH customers do. It is about business after all, and not all business serve just the fishing community and the charter end specifically.



Yea, but tourism drives this area and the state and charter fishing is a huge part of it. Wether you believe it or not, they have a lot of pull. That's why we need to show up and make our voice heard as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Charter fishing in Destin is a bigger economy than you and me and our little boats.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Florida needs to take into consideration that Mississippi will be the only state following federal guidelines. And given how arbitrary and capricious the feds have been with triggers, ajs, etc. whose to say that they don't shut down the fishery based on Texas, Louisiana and Alabama?



They already want to give us a 70 day season. We just need to show them we support their decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> They already want to give us a 70 day season. We just need to show them we support their decision.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand that and will be there on March 9th. Can't make it to Destin, unfortunately.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Redfish said:


> BigRed38 said:
> 
> 
> > Just My Point You Have Been to None!!! I work 12 to 14 hours a day and still go to the Meeting,s So Your 4 years at school has No dog In this Hunt!! So How,s that for Inability and Maybe your Right Keeping my Mind with Idiots like you is Pointless I,m 51 Years old And I know when I,m spinning My wheel,s Have a Nice Day Your self Young Man!!!
> ...


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

tbaxl said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse Me But I have Been Too To MANY MEETINGS TO COUNT!!!!!!!! Is This Okay F%#$# Jackass Still Didn't answer My?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Guess your just one of those Key Board Cowboys That Love to Explain to People How They Need to Type when you Need to Shut the FU#$% UP!!!!! Still Have Not Told Me How Many Meetings YOU HAVE BEEN TOO!!!!
> ...


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Redfish said:


> tbaxl said:
> 
> 
> > No This is My OWN Opinion!!! And I Speak for Myself!!! NOT FOR THE COMPANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DID I SAY I WAS THE SPOKES MAN FOR THEM NO I DID NOT THIS IS MY OWN PERSONAL OPINION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jackass
> ...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Florida needs to take into consideration that Mississippi will be the only state following federal guidelines. And given how arbitrary and capricious the feds have been with triggers, ajs, etc. whose to say that they don't shut down the fishery based on Texas, Louisiana and Alabama?


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/07/SSN775Logo.jpg/250px-SSN775Logo.jpg


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

outcast said:


> The proposal I gave them at the Meeting in Jax was for ten days a month all year long. This would level out the effort and actually decrease the effort because not near as many people fish in the winter. I would suggest maybe start it on a Friday and run it for ten days. This would make sure we had two full weekends each month. It might help us if we could all go into the meeting supporting the same season. Strength in numbers.


That's a start and at least you're putting something forward! Not sure it would be wise to run during spawning season or longer in more inclement months but it's at least a start and only may need minor tweaking. Thanks for representing.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

For what it's worth. I contacted Jimmy Patronis of Captain Anderson's Restaurant about the Red Snapper debacle and he never got back with me. 

this was while he was still in office of Florida State Rep. also...

Just consider that when in PCB.

I stand publicly behind my comments!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

k-p said:


> That's a start and at least you're putting something forward! Not sure it would be wise to run during spawning season or longer in more inclement months but it's at least a start and only may need minor tweaking. Thanks for representing.


Would have to agree, I like how that sounds. If I can snapper fish 120 days out of the year, spread out over the entire year. That would be an awesome opportunity.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

marksnet said:


> For what it's worth. I contacted Jimmy Patronis of Captain Anderson's Restaurant about the Red Snapper debacle and he never got back with me.
> 
> this was while he was still in office of Florida State Rep. also...
> 
> ...


That's not probably unexpected. One thing we're battling are the "super-rich" elites up North who for decades have always exploited this area. It's no difference than up north when they had better vegetables and fruits than we did because that's where all the $$ were. For support, just look at the other post about tourism in the 1960s in P'cola and the snapper demand 3:1 or something to that effect. It's why BP calls us little people and snapper down here in the stores are $20/lb... think how much they're being sold to a fish market in New York. Money talks and this is the consequence of it.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

jcasey said:


> I'll show up. I haven't ever been to one of these meetings. What do I do when I get there, just sit and listen to someone talk and at the end, sign some kind of petition?
> I'm not trying to be a wise guy, I truly don't know what I am supposed to do.


Waiting on the input for this reply, as i will be in the same boat. I will be there but what are we to do?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> Waiting on the input for this reply, as i will be in the same boat. I will be there but what are we to do?


 
I went to the last meeting. No need to sweat what you are going to say at these meetings. No one is put on the spot. Not like a federal meeting where you have to approach a podium and stand at a microphone giving "testimony".

There is an agenda (see below) and there are normally facilitators to guide the discussion. At the last meeting after a brief State presentation to start the meeting and a brief Q & A period we broke up in small groups 3-5 people seated at small tables and discussed options for increasing the STATE water snapper season. The facilitator collected inputs and logged them on a white board. These group inputs were discussed and recorded by a FWC rep. Once meetings across the State were collected and consolidated. I got an email with a power point presentation stating results of the meetings held last year. 

I believe our inputs had a part in the 70 day STATE water snapper season being considered at this time. 

Recommend that people show up at the Pensacola meeting. After the FWC reps leave Pensacola they head to Destin the next day to conduct the same meeting. The Destin Charter boat captains WILL SHOW UP IN NUMBERS and THEY WILL BE AGAINST a 70 Day STATE water snapper season because Destin Charter boats are pretty much a united front for sector separation and they do not like State water snapper seasons that are not aligned with the federal vision for snapper management. The reason I believe the Destin meeting participants will largely be against a 70 Day STATE water snapper season is that I looked at the consolidated meeting minutes from each of the previous red snapper meetings held last year and the Destin meeting results were skewed from other regional meeting results. 

just my 2 cents

-----------


*Red Snapper Workshops:*
The public is invited to attend one of five public workshops on the recreational red snapper season in Gulf of Mexico state waters scheduled for early March. At these workshops, FWC will gather stakeholder input on a proposed 2015 season that would start the Saturday before Memorial Day (May 23) and run through Sunday, July 12, resume for all of Labor Day weekend (Sept. 5-7) and finish with Saturdays and Sundays throughout September and October, with the last day of harvest being Sunday, Nov. 1. This proposed season would be 70 days. This season was the preferred option discussed by Commissioners during the February meeting in Jacksonville. Staff will present results from these workshops to the Commission at its April meeting in Tallahassee.




Workshop schedule (all are from 6 to 8 p.m. local time):

March 9: Pensacola, Bayview Community Center, 2000 E. Lloyd St.
March 10: Destin, Destin Community Center, 101 Stahlman Ave.
March 11: Panama City, Gulf Coast State College, Student Union East, 2nd Floor Conference Room, 5230 W. U.S. Highway 98
March 12: Carrabelle, Carrabelle City Municipal Complex, 1001 Gray Ave.
March 16: St. Petersburg, Fish & Wildlife Research Institute, 3rd floor #3A and 3B, 100 Eight Ave. SE
For more information, call the Division of Marine Fisheries Management at 850-487-0554.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

The proposed 70 day Florida state water season will most likely result in a ZERO day federal season for private recs but still allow 30-50 days for the for-hire "sector". Instead of pussy-footing around, why not make a statement and go to a full 365 Florida state season and shut down the WHOLE enchilada? If you're going to be a bear, then be a Grizzly Bear!

THAT would force action on a REAL solution - all of this dancing around the real problems will not solve anything, in my opinion. If Florida opened their state waters for the full year, then that would use up the entire recreational TAC and force closure of the federal EEZ for EVERYONE, including the for-hire boats. This would illustrate that Sector Separation solves nothing, especially when you ignore its effects on the majority of Gulf recreational anglers.

I support Florida recreational fishermen having the right to fish in Florida state waters 365 days/year just like Texas rec anglers do. The enclosed graphic shows the fallacy of their argument that state water snapper harvest would damage the biomass in federal waters (shown in pink) AT ALL.

By the way, I do know for a fact that both Outcast and J&M are fighting this debacle - J&M has not given up and quit.

Tom Hilton


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

here is a link to results of last meeting held. note that the Destin results are somewhat skewed when compared to results from other regional meetings held. bottom line question do you want longer State water snapper seasons or not?

I like Outcasts plan for 120 days but 70 days is a start. 

http://myfwc.com/media/2866512/13a1-redsnapper-workshop-summary.pdf


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Like I said and Markw said, please show up at the Destin meeting. That is where this plan will meet the most resistance anywhere in the state. If even 20 rec anglers show up it would be a good thing, last year there were 3-4.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

outcast said:


> The proposal I gave them at the Meeting in Jax was for ten days a month all year long. This would level out the effort and actually decrease the effort because not near as many people fish in the winter. I would suggest maybe start it on a Friday and run it for ten days. This would make sure we had two full weekends each month. It might help us if we could all go into the meeting supporting the same season. Strength in numbers.


Think this a great start, but they will never give more than what is asked for.


jspooney said:


> I think this is a fantastic idea. It seems much more reasonable, too.





Tom Hilton said:


> The proposed 70 day Florida state water season will most likely result in a ZERO day federal season for private recs but still allow 30-50 days for the for-hire "sector". Instead of pussy-footing around, why not make a statement and go to a full 365 Florida state season and shut down the WHOLE enchilada? If you're going to be a bear, then be a Grizzly Bear!
> 
> THAT would force action on a REAL solution - all of this dancing around the real problems will not solve anything, in my opinion. If Florida opened their state waters for the full year, then that would use up the entire recreational TAC and force closure of the federal EEZ for EVERYONE, including the for-hire boats. This would illustrate that Sector Separation solves nothing, especially when you ignore its effects on the majority of Gulf recreational anglers.
> 
> ...


Tom is right about asking for more. Why not ask for more? We already know...they know how to say "no". Is there a possibility they could say yes??? If you don't ask....they won't! 

Target of recs to comms should be minimum 5/1. Anyone on here know someone in the news media that could show up at the meetings? Could be a plus to the recs if played right! Show the general public and the non participating recs what's happening to everyone's natural resource and how its being favored to one side and not equal to all. If the money trail could ever he exposed to see who's pockets are being lined by this....it may well be curtain time!! The media may well be able to be a big help here...they like the ratings of exposure!!


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

The feds' logic is deeply flawed -with AM 40, on one hand they are splitting the rec TAC 44% for-hire to 56% private rec, and on the other hand they are giving the for-hire 33-50 days and the private recs 0-1 day.

They would be jailed for this type of accounting if they were in the real business world.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

It's amazing what you can do in any government job without being fire; be it military, Senate, NOAA or other. Those of us who deal in the private sector have to be productive to keep a job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

If people from out of state come to the work shop will they be able to participate in the meeting?


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

cold beers said:


> If people from out of state come to the work shop will they be able to participate in the meeting?


I don't see why not. I live in Birmingham,AL and own a 2nd home in Destin. I am planning on coming.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

I would imagine they would like to hear from the people with out of town money.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

cold beers said:


> If people from out of state come to the work shop will they be able to participate in the meeting?


Based on what I saw at the last fwc meeting your participation would be welcomed.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I was reading some of the comments on AM 40 and came across this one from Gary Jarvis, the president of the Destin Charterboat Association who just so happens to hold commercial poundage of snapper as well.

"I am in favor of AM 40 to preserve a level of historical access and participation of public saltwater anglers who do not have their own boats or know someone who owns one and can only access EEZ offshore fisheries aboard federally permitted charter and head boats.Due to the scortched earth policy's of the state water loop hole promoted by private boat lobby groups non boat owning saltwater anglers have been forced out of a fishery that they have participated in for over 80 yrs long before there ever were private boats and the technology used now to find fishing grounds. Less than 5% of US citizens own boats that can access EEZ fisheries yet the private boat lobby has no problem with the policy to prevent the majority of US citizens from accessing our Nations resources with its state water loophole that prevents federally permitted CFH vessels from accessing the fishery. AM 40 stops this unfair policy and preserves a level of access for generations of the American public."

This is the kind of garbage that will be spewed at the Destin meeting, please show up to support our state season.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazing. I wonder if he actually believes that or if he is just in it for the money. Unfortunately, the only one I can make it to is the Pensacola meeting.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's another quote from Mr Sector Separation from the GC facebook page.

"AM 40 stops the access loss for charter and head boat customers by securing its own allocation each year. This will result in at least a 30 day season in 2015 maybe even more starting June 1. The state water loop hole for private boats will now no longer take access away from the non boat owning pubil. If the private boat lobby want the states to remain non compliant then there will be no federal season for private boats because the state water seasons will use up all of the private boat sectors annual allocation. If the Private boat owners don't like this policy and don't want to be forced to fish in state waters only then they need to tell the State commissions to stop the loop hole and they would get 3-4 weeks of EEZ fishing."

Amendment 40 doesn't prevent total prohibition of fishing for EVERYONE (including Jarvis and the rest of the EDF-funded useful idiots) if the recreational allocation is all used up by state water catches due to 407D.

You would think that someone who has been pushing this EDF Plan for the last 7 years would understand the basics - is it because he doesn't understand the law or is he intentionally trying to mislead people?

You make the call.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Today is the day for the meeting. I will be there.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

I will be there!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll ride over....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

People,

If you don't speak, your voice is not heard. If you do not fill out a comment card and simply state "?I think the 70-day is good/bad" Your being there doesn't matter.

Good turnout tonight but very low number of official comments. Asking questions doesn't count. You have to go on record.


----------

